# Opinie > Opinie o lekach > Ginekologia >  Feminon PMS opinie

## Nie zarejestrowany

Feminon PMS,
polecam lekarz ostatnio przepisał ten lek mojej mamie i naprawdę stała się w końcu do zniesienia przed miesiączkami :Smile:

----------

